# Edgewater 3 Day Report



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

awesome man!!!

I love it when the water gets like that but, I totally missed it this year


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice to see your fishing report again!

Nice job!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Three days on the water sounds good enough to me, plus you caught fish! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

No mention of the Black Drum?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report!!!! Good to see you back on the forum.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Got me jonesin for a trip. I think I've forgotten how to fish.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That water looks great. Busy this week but a weekend trip may be in my future if I don't go shad fishing. Cool report about the dolphins.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

yea, it is good to be postin again.  I actually have Sat. Sun. Mon. off this month so I may be able to get out more.

Aaron, there is more than Black Drum missing.  Like the 10 spot red that would have been a nice tourney fish, but the reality is it takes alot for me to type any detail at all  (I also have tea party pics :)

I thought about going again in the morning, but it is supposed to be blowing.  I think I'll sleep in!

Jason, you can't forget what you never knew. 

Tanner, you have the REAL clear water.  When u coming home?

Hopefully, I'll see some of ya'll on the water this year.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice report.

The water has been very clear everywhere after that last cold front.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Jason, you can't forget what you never knew.


You're lucky you carry a gun.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> yea, it is good to be postin again.  I actually have Sat. Sun. Mon. off this month so I may be able to get out more.
> 
> Aaron, there is more than Black Drum missing.  Like the 10 spot red that would have been a nice tourney fish, but the reality is it takes alot for me to type any detail at all  (I also have tea party pics :)
> 
> ...




Better on the water than the road!


----------

